# My puppy seems to have no energy



## mastamuffin (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello,

Our family just got a 3-4month old golden retreiver (female) and she is very clam.
She lies down a lot, and doesnt seem to play like a puppy would. Ive only had her 1 1/2 days and i have yet to see her run around.

Is this ok or should i be concerned about something?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Dogs can take a while to settle in. But any new animal to a household needs to get a complete vet exam within the first 72 hours, in my opinion. There may be a health clause in your purchase contract with a time requirement for a vet check. Also, take along a FRESH stool specimen so the vet can check for parasites.


----------



## mastamuffin (Jul 23, 2008)

We actually got her from someone we know, and shes already gotten all her shots and stuff.
Im kind of thinking its the change in lifestyle.
I was told she is very playful with other dogs (she plays with a friends dog) but with humans she doesnt seem to be playful.


----------



## Allydog (Jun 14, 2008)

It took Ally several days before she felt comfortable enough to do anything but sleep. It might just take a few more days for her.


----------



## mastamuffin (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks, im hoping thats all it is.

She seems to be doing better today then yesterday, walking around the house by herself and taking my socks out of my room.


----------

